# kleine Welse als Köder für größere



## Der_rheinangler (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich fange beim aalangeln immer kleine welse bis 30cm ´. Diese sind natürlich schlecht zu verwerten und releasen ist ´mit Welsen bei uns verboten. Hat schon Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht diese kleinen Welse als Köder für größere Welse zu nehmen. zb an der unterwasserpose oder der Boje?

Gruß


----------



## Zanderking91 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ich denke kleiene Welse als Köder sind nicht besonders gut.Es gibt bessere Köder(Weisfische)aber Welse kannst du durchaus verwerten.Die kleinen schmecken richtig gut wenn du sie räucherst....^^Oder machs wie ich......Waschifutter^^(gib sie den Waschbären...die freuen sich immer)

MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Auf jeden Fall ne interessante Frage. In von mir gefangenen Welsen habe ich jedenfalls noch keine kleinen im Magen gefunden. 
Ist aber sicherlich nicht repräsentativ...
Vielleicht hat da ja schon jemand Erfahrung mit..

Davon ab ist das mit dem räuchern auf jeden Fall nicht der schlechteste Tipp...


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

würdet ihr sie auch räuchern wenn sie nur so 20cm haben? Also einen 30er wollt eich jetzt mal geräuchert probieren.

Also meine überlegung war, dass weöls ja eher ein fetthaltiger (im gegensatz zu anderen) fisch ist und deswegen ja ein höochwertigeres futter sien müssten als andere.

Gruß


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

lass die doch einfach wieder frei wenn die 20 cm haben und nimm alle ab 50 mit oder so...man kanns ja auch kompliziert machen wenn ganz einfach ist


----------



## flori66 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ...und releasen ist ´mit Welsen bei uns verboten....





Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> lass die doch einfach wieder frei wenn die 20 cm haben und nimm alle ab 50 mit oder so...man kanns ja auch kompliziert machen wenn ganz einfach ist




Alles klar?

Ich würd den Wels als Fetzenköder auf Aal oder Zander versuchen.


----------



## Petterson (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> würdet ihr sie auch räuchern wenn sie nur so 20cm haben? Also einen 30er wollt eich jetzt mal geräuchert probieren.
> 
> Hab in ner Angelzeitschrift das Räuchern mal als Verwertungstip für Zwergwels gelesen, soll ausgesprochen lecker sein. Da die allermeisten Zwergwelse die 20 cm kaum erreichen, sollte ein 20 cm Wallerchen wohl auch zu räuchern sein|kopfkrat...über das Releaseverbot von Wels"babies" möchte ich hier allerdings nicht urteilen:c, führt nur wieder dazu:|krach:.
> Gruß, Petterson


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Hi, ein 20er Zwergwels hat aber schon gut die doppelte Masse wie ein 20er Waller, übrigens werden die Zwergis schon größer als 20cm...
Wir haben hier das selbe Verbot, leider habe ich auch noch keine sinnvolle Verwendung für die Minis gefunden, weshalb ich mir das Aalangeln komplett klemme. Aber berichte mal bitte ob die als Köfis taugen. -Wieso sollten sie eigentlich nicht????

Grüße JK


----------



## Dany73 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Geräucherter Wels, gerade die "kleineren" unter 50cm ... sehr lecker!

Und da das releasen von Welsen immer mehr auf kommt eine sehr sinnvolle Verwertungsmethode! Passt auch gut in einen Tischräucherofen und daher sind auch kleinere Welse für fast Jederman zu verwerten. Warum also als Köder verwerten?


----------



## Birger (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Hab da mal ne Frage: wo wohnst du und wie viele von diesen Welsen kann man da fangen? Ich würde sie lebend mitnehmen als Besatz, kann doch keiner was dagegen haben, oder?

Achso und zur Ausgangsfrage: doch kleine Welse gehen auch als Köder, von Aquarianern habe ich das schon mehrfach gehört, dass die sich gegenseitig dezimieren. Auch kenn ich jemanden, der am Po mir einem kleinen Wels als "Notnagelköderfisch" einen großen gefangen hat. Ist nur irgendwie eine Frage der Moral, ich würds nicht tun.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

...die 20cm dinger glitschen doch schnell durch die haende  und fallen dann ins wasser, oder?


----------



## Gery100 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Damit habe ich kein Problem da ich sie erst ab 60 Mitnehmen darf .
Aber ich muss auch sagen ein kleiner ist mir lieber zum Essen als ein Großer.
Also warum ihn als Köder verwenden und einer mit 20cm ist schnell wieder mal im Wasser ohne das es jemand sieht.|supergri


----------



## archie01 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> und releasen ist ´mit Welsen bei uns verboten.
> Gruß



Hallo
Und wenn die schreiben - spring ins Wasser - machst du das auch?
Es gibt halt Regeln , die sind nur dafür da gebrochen zu werden.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> lass die doch einfach wieder frei wenn die 20 cm haben und nimm alle ab 50 mit oder so...man kanns ja auch kompliziert machen wenn ganz einfach ist


 
Er hat doch gesagt, dass er sie nicht zuruecksetzen darf...|uhoh:
Hmm, die koennte man auch vllt haeltern und erst dann wenn man genug hat, raeuchern. Aber von Welsen als Koefi hab ich noch nie gehoert...


----------



## niddafischer (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

erkundige dich mal ob dein verein diese regel aufschtellen darf,denn normalerweise dürfen sie nicht einfach so sagen das fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen ,denn gesetz ist gesetz sie müssen so weit ich weis dafür eine sondergenemigung haben also erkundige dich mal ob der verein so eine hat.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

@FLori66

Warum alles kla?! Er kann den 20er Welse trotzdem zurücksetzten...wer krigt denn das mit? ich würd über so ein verbot nur schmunzeln*weil es lächerlich ist...ich schmeiss doch kein fisch in die mülltonne


----------



## fimo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Mindestmaße für Wels als allgemeine Info  #4:

   Baden-Württemberg: ???
  Bayern: 70cm
  Schleswig Holstein: 70cm
Mecklenburg Vorpommern: 90cm
Hamburg:Fang verboten
Bremen: ???
Niedersachsen: 50cm
Sachsen-Anhalt: Fang verboten
Brandenburg: 75cm
Berlin: 75cm
Nordrhein-Westfalen: 50cm
Hessen: 60cm
Thüringen: 50cm
Sachsen: ???
Rheinland-Pfalz: 60cm
Saarland: 30cm

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## Nick_A (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Am Ebro werden öfters kleine Welse als Köder auf große (!) Waller genommen (über 200cm).

Lt. den Guides dort vor Ort fressen große Waller auch kleine Waller...die hängen dort teils Waller bis zu 120cm als Köder (!) an den Haken.

Wie gesagt beissen aber nur wirklich große Exemplare .... während selbst auf 5-6kg (oder mehr) Karpfen auch mittlere Waller beissen ! 

--> Ist also ein sehr selektiver Köder auf große Exemplare (wenn es welche im Gewässer gibt). Man bekommt dadurch aber natürlich auch weniger Bisse 

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## niddafischer (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Am Ebro werden öfters kleine Welse als Köder auf große (!) Waller genommen (über 200cm).
> 
> Lt. den Guides dort vor Ort fressen große Waller auch kleine Waller...die hängen dort teils Waller bis zu 120cm als Köder (!) an den Haken.
> 
> ...





120cm waller ist klar


----------



## Feedermaik (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Das Problem ist doch,dass die Lütten beissen und es keine Sau merkt (meist auf Wurm).

Wer releast dann noch einen schon so gut wie toten Fisch (geschluckt bis zum Arsch) ?

Solche kleinen Teufel legt man in eine gesättigte Salzlake ein und trocknet sie dann,bis sie hart wie Leder sind. Allerdings braucht man beim Verzehr viel Bier und Schnaps. (Habe ich von Russen gelernt und wird hier in Rumänien mit Zwergwelsen auch gemacht)

lg


----------



## Feedermaik (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Sorry,war glatt am Thema vorbei. Also gezielt auf Welse habe ich noch nicht davon gehört,das man Welse ködert. Aber Versuch macht kluch.

Maik


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

So viel wie ich weiß sind unser Welse keine Kannibalen, bewachen sogar ihre Nester...... also hat sich für mich die Frage erlediegt!!!

Und das mit den 120=cm Wels als Köder ist ja ne nette Geschichte|supergri


----------



## Petterson (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Geschichte hin oder her: 120 cm Wels würde ich auf jedenfall lieber selbst verwerten, als ihn anderen Wallern anzubieten! Und  Brutpflege und Kannibalismus schließt sich keineswegs aus, gibt`s im Tierreich nicht mal so selten. Krokodile etwa sind liebevolle Mütter, aber den Papis ist das Wurscht. Und artgleiches Kleinzeug aus einem fremden Nest ist sowieso Freiwild...nur: wie`s die Waller untereinander halten - keine Ahnung, aber persönlich hätt ich irgendwie Skrupel. Im Zweifel sind die Finger eben genauso glitschig wie der Miniwaller...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Und das mit den 120=cm Wels als Köder ist ja ne nette Geschichte|supergri


 So einen Bloedsinn habe ich ja noch nie gehoert|supergri


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Uiuiui.....hab doch glatt vergessen, dass hier lauter "Experten" sind ***LACH*** :q

*Habt Ihr schon einmal am Ebro geangelt und könnt von eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen ?!?  Vermutlich nicht, sonst würden solche Kommentare nicht kommen ! *

Also mal sachte und nicht gleich alles unter "Anglerlatein" abhaken ! 

Empfehlung:

Wir waren in diesem Camp hier ... KLICK MICH
Details zum Camp auf dieser Seite welscamp-spanien.de/.

Und hier dann auf "Guiding" klicken und unter der dort angegebenen Telefonnummer anrufen...die Nummer des Camps in Spanien habe ich gerade leider "nicht am Mann"...auf Bedarf kann ich die aber gerne nachliefern !

Einfach dort anrufen und nachfragen...

Und wer dann gerne NOCH MEHR wissen will, sollte sich in den "Spezialisten-Foren" Infos abholen:
- wallerforum.com
- neckarwaller.com

Wer dann die oben stehende Aussage "120cm-KöFi" immer noch ins Reich der "Mythen und Märchen" schieben will.....bitte schön, vermutlich habe ich einfach nicht so viel Erfahrung wie Ihr ***LACH*** :q


----------



## wallerangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

hallo nick lasse doch erzählen , ich weis auf jeden fall das man mit wels als köder von 1,2 m große fangen kann . nur geht das nicht überall .


----------



## Der_rheinangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Und wenn die schreiben - spring ins Wasser - machst du das auch?
> Es gibt halt Regeln , die sind nur dafür da gebrochen zu werden.
> 
> ...


 

#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



fimo schrieb:


> Mindestmaße für Wels als allgemeine Info #4:
> 
> Baden-Württemberg: ???
> Bayern: 70cm
> ...


 
Moin fimo
Fang verboten ist ja niedlich, sach das mal dem Fisch  #6
woher hast Du denn diese Info? In HH ist das Schonmaß 70cm. Mindestens seit 12/07 #c  Schonzeit : 01.05-30.06. 
..aber dieses Gerücht das der Wels nach wie vor geschützt ist hält sich hartnäckig, hab mich neulich fast mit nem älteren Herren darüber in die Haare gekriegt 

Schonzeit: http://www.fishinghh.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=34

Schonmaß: http://www.fishinghh.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=36

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Bei uns am Neckar eindeutig:
Waller weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit, jeder Waller soll raus, der gefangen wird..


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Uiuiui.....hab doch glatt vergessen, dass hier lauter "Experten" sind ***LACH*** :q
> 
> *Habt Ihr schon einmal am Ebro geangelt und könnt von eigenen Erfahrungen sprechen ?!?  Vermutlich nicht, sonst würden solche Kommentare nicht kommen ! *
> 
> ...



Hab jetzt bestimmt 2 Stunden im netz gesucht  ob man Wels für Wels als Köder nehmen kann..... und was soll ich sagen habe nichts gefunden auf keiner Seite waren Welse als Köder aufgelistet auch auf deinen angegebenen Seiten nicht also ist es mir schwer vorzustellen das man Welse von 120cm nimmt um Große Welse zu fangen sogar die Größten überhaupt gefangen Welse wurden nicht mit Welsen gefangen und schon mal gar nicht mit 120cm Welsen...... für alle die mir nicht glauben http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/67-wels_waller.html#

Für mich hat sich damit das Thema erledigt!!!


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Wenn Du meinst 

Spricht wohl der Experte persönlich ***LACH***

Angerufen haste aber nicht, oder ?!?


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Wäre ich ein Experte hätte ich nicht nach geguckt...... ich Rufe da doch nicht an und blamiere mich

Kann ja sein das die damit angeln aber ob die damit was fangen ist die andere Frage!!!

Und womit kannste dir erklären das ich nichts gefunden habe, auch auf deinen Seiten nicht...... |kopfkrat


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Hab jetzt bestimmt 2 Stunden im netz gesucht  ob man Wels für Wels als Köder nehmen kann..... und was soll ich sagen habe nichts gefunden auf keiner Seite waren Welse als Köder aufgelistet auch auf deinen angegebenen Seiten nicht also ist es mir schwer vorzustellen das man Welse von 120cm nimmt um Große Welse zu fangen sogar die Größten überhaupt gefangen Welse wurden nicht mit Welsen gefangen und schon mal gar nicht mit 120cm Welsen...... für alle die mir nicht glauben http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/67-wels_waller.html#
> 
> Für mich hat sich damit das Thema erledigt!!!



Wenn Du meinst |bla:

Spricht wohl der Experte persönlich ***LACH***#q

Haste denn mal angerufen ?!? Echte Infos von echten "Vor-Ort-Experten" (den dort arbeitenden Guides) sind sicher mehr Wert als Deine oberflächliche Suche !:g

Zu den Welsen in der "Hitparade" .... also wenn Du richtig lesen kannst, dann kannst Du bei praktisch jedem großen gefangen Waller nachlesen :

*Köder:   Köderfisch*

Bei den Plätzen 1 und 3 steht z.B. Köderfisch....und keine Angabe der genauen Art (bei Platz 2 steht z.B. "Aal" als Ergänzung) !

Nach meinem Wissen ist ein Wels auch ein Fisch....und damit auch ein möglicher Köderfisch !   :m

Aber Du bist vermutlich der echte und einzige Experte ! :vik:

Schonmal einen (oder mehrere) Waller über mind. 1,5m gefangen ? Niiiiicht ?!? #h


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ne das nicht aber bis 120 schon und die machen ja schon ganz schön dampf und die dann als Köder..... naja

Ich habe in den meisten Foren so eine Auflistung gefunden und da steht nichts von Wels

*Wels Köder (Naturköder): 
*[SIZE=-1] Calamari 
Aale 
Brassen 
Döbel 
Karauschen 
Kleine Karpfen 
Schleien 
Rotaugen 
Innereien  
Garnellen 
Fischfetzen 
Würmer

Und das mit den "Lach" wird langsam peinlich!!!
[/SIZE]


----------



## fimo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin fimo
> Fang verboten ist ja niedlich, sach das mal dem Fisch  #6
> woher hast Du denn diese Info? In HH ist das Schonmaß 70cm. Mindestens seit 12/07 #c  Schonzeit : 01.05-30.06.
> ..aber dieses Gerücht das der Wels nach wie vor geschützt ist hält sich hartnäckig, hab mich neulich fast mit nem älteren Herren darüber in die Haare gekriegt
> ...



   Ja, da ist mir ein Fehler untelaufen.
  Meine Angabe bezog sich auf die Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes vom 3. Juni 1986.
  Zeigt, wie wichtig es ist, sich stets neu zu informieren.

Ahoi, fimo


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Und das Welse keine Kannibalen sind steht auch überall geschrieben!!!

Bring mir ein Beweiß und ich glaube dir.... und keine Tele Nummer


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Und das Welse keine Kannibalen sind steht auch überall geschrieben!!!
> 
> Bring mir ein Beweiß und ich glaube dir.... und keine Tele Nummer


Dann ist der Wels aber der einzige Raubfisch weltweit der seine eigenen Artgenossen verschont:g

Mal ein anderer Aspekt, ein Hecht zwischen 110-120cm hat keinen Stress sich einen Artgenossen von 70-80cm hinter die Kiemen zu drücken, warum sollte es für einen kapitalen Wels (200+cm), mit einen weitaus grösseren Futterluke, ein Problem sein einen 120cm Wels zu futtern?|kopfkrat
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ja möglich wäre es schon das ein 250cm Wels einen 120cm Wels frisst aber glaub ich nicht dran weil 1. nichts gefunden und 2. keine Kannibalen...... und Zander sind auch keine Kannibalen es kann zwar mal vorkommen aber in der Regel nicht!!!!


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> ...... und Zander sind auch keine Kannibalen es kann zwar mal vorkommen aber in der Regel nicht!!!!


Was sind das denn für leggere Aussagen?|bla:
Was verstehst du generell unter Kannibalen, sind das für dich Fische die sich speziell auf ihre eigenen Artgenossen stürzen?
Zu 1.: Ich halte es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich das du da etwas findest, schließlich würde europaweit ein Aufschrei der Moralisten durch die Wels-Anglerschaft gehen.
Ansonsten überlasse ich dich gern deinem Glauben, der versetzt bekanntlich Berge.
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Kannibalen sind für mich Lebewesen die ihre eigene Gattung mit Absicht fressen wie z.b Hecht der sein Revier verteidigt  oder der Barsch der sogar mit vorliebe kleine Barsche frisst das ist doch alles bekannt genau so wie bekannt ist das Zander keine Zander fressen oder Welse keine Welse......


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

oder hast du schon mal nen Zander ausgenommen und nen kleinen Zander aus den Magen geholt!? Ich noch nicht und ich hab schon einige Zander gefangen und das gleiche gilt auch für den Wels!!!


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

An meinem Gewässer ist der Welsbestand mittlerweile so gut, dass gezieltes Angel darauf lohnt. Nach Aussagen von Naturköderanglern ist der beste Köder ein ca. 40 cm langer Döbel. Viele der Cracks haben auch kein Problem einen lebenden Aal oder Karpfen als Köder zu benutzen, obwohl dies hier verboten ist. Dennoch seien Döbel wohl deutlich fängiger. Dass Kleinwelse als Köder erfolgreich waren habe ich noch nicht gehört. 
Auffällig ist, dass der Döbelbestand in den letzten Jahren immer mehr zurückgeht, obwohl diese Fische kaum entnommen werden. Ich führe das auf den steigenden Welsbestand zurück und die Welsspezis scheinen ja dem auch mit ihrem Topp-Köder recht zu geben.
Andere Arten scheinen weit weniger betroffen zu sein. Die Bestände von Rapfen haben sich in den letzten drei Jahren verbessert, Hecht sogar stark verbessert, Zander ist halbwegs konstant geblieben. Aal und Brasse werden weniger.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Dart schrieb:


> Dann ist der Wels aber der einzige Raubfisch weltweit der seine eigenen Artgenossen verschont:g
> 
> Mal ein anderer Aspekt, ein Hecht zwischen 110-120cm hat keinen Stress sich einen Artgenossen von 70-80cm hinter die Kiemen zu drücken, warum sollte es für einen kapitalen Wels (200+cm), mit einen weitaus grösseren Futterluke, ein Problem sein einen 120cm Wels zu futtern?|kopfkrat
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 

Das kann ja alles sein aber sieht man deshalb welche mit hechten von 80cm als köder hier irgendwo in deutschland angeln???
Zanderkalle bestreiet ja nicht das der wels einen anderen frisst der 1.2m lang ist aber er glaubt eben nicht das solche fische als köder benutzt werden.
wenn nicht sich da so auskennt kann er doch mal so eine fertige montage zum beispiel hier zeigen oder ein fangfoto wo der köderfisch noch zu sehen ist-aber solche fotos machen profis wohl nicht oder sage ich besser experten weil sie ja mehr damit zu tun haben sich köderfische zu angeln-was bei 1.2m wallern schwe´r werden dürfte mit der stippe!!!:vik::m|bla:


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

@ Zanderkalle: Habe letztes einen Zander mal mitgenommen, dessen Magensack war proppevoll mit Jungzandern. Mehrere Dutzend, alle etwa fingerlang und eindeutig als Zander identifizierbar.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ganz ehrlich!!!

Es ist zwar bei Euch verboten Walles wieder zurück zusetzten, ABER ich würde doch keinen Fisch mitnehmen für den ich keine Verwendung habe oder wie hier einer schrieb den Dachsen zum Fraß vorwerfen.. Meiner Meinung nach:
Schmeißt die kleinen 20 cm Welse wieder rein!! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Fische in die Mülltonne geworfen werden, nur weil man sie nicht zurücksetzten darf! Das geht wirklich gar nicht! 

Ob Waller Waller fressen kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da se bei uns nicht vorkommen!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Zanderkalle: Habe letztes einen Zander mal mitgenommen, dessen Magensack war proppevoll mit Jungzandern. Mehrere Dutzend, alle etwa fingerlang und eindeutig als Zander identifizierbar.


 

Hab ich noch nie gehabt.. Praktiziere nu seit 3 Jahren Catch & Release davor fast jeden Zander mitgenommen aber noch nie Zander im Magen gefunden!


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Endlich mal ein bisschen Unterstützung, und das meine ich ja die ganze Zeit die sollen mal Beweiße bringen erzählen kann jeder!!!
Ich habe nichts gefunden und echt lange gesucht und ich habe davon auch noch nichts gehört obwohl ich schon seit 22 Jahre angel..... Und das Wels keine Kannibalen sind und Zander und Aal auch nicht ist fakt, nun fehlen nur noch eure Beweiße die ihr bestimmt nicht bringen könnt!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Zanderkalle: Habe letztes einen Zander mal mitgenommen, dessen Magensack war proppevoll mit Jungzandern. Mehrere Dutzend, alle etwa fingerlang und eindeutig als Zander identifizierbar.




Hab ich auch nie gehört oder erlebt, ausnahmen gibt es immer wieder.... aber dir glaub ich das auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Es soll ja auch Menschen geben die Menschen essen...... und ich schätze auch mal das ein Zander die Brut nicht von anderen Fischen unterscheiden kann!?


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

was ist denn mit unserm spezi nick????halllo wo bist du???
ich weiß das du uns hörst und siehst habe nämlich grade bei deinem profil gesehen das du hier mitliest!!!:vik:
also rück die beweise raus!!!:q


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Bei und in der Gesellschaft ist das halt so das man einen nicht glaubt solange er das gegenteil bewiesen hat und das ist auch gut so....... es gibt nämlich viel zu viele Menschen die ...... labern#6


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> was ist denn mit unserm spezi nick????halllo wo bist du???
> ich weiß das du uns hörst und siehst habe nämlich grade bei deinem profil gesehen das du hier mitliest!!!:vik:
> also rück die beweise raus!!!:q





ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Bei und in der Gesellschaft ist das halt so das man einen nicht glaubt solange er das gegenteil bewiesen hat und das ist auch gut so....... es gibt nämlich viel zu viele Menschen die ...... labern#6



*Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen:*

- Habt Ihr zwei irgendwas geraucht oder zuviel Kohlenmonoxid eingeatmet ?!? #c|kopfkrat

- Hat das irgendetwas mit Eurem Namen ("Zander-xyz") zu tun ? 

- Ist hier wiedermal die "Zanderfraktion" unterwegs ? 

Fragen über Fragen....und Ihr Beiden seid wirklich die Oberschlauen ! Also schlagt lieber noch ein paar Zander ab ! Vielleicht könnt Ihr aus deren Eingeweide ja auch die Zukunft lesen ??? |bla:#q

Soviel Ignoranz und Unwissen gibt es nicht oft !|supergri

Aber vielleicht hab ich ja heute abend Lust, Euch Beiden "Beweise" (wie auch immer die aussehen mögen) zu bringen !

So long....noch ´nen schönen Nachmittag und ein wenig Erleuchtung ! #h


----------



## wallerangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

zander kalle nur weil du mal einen kleinen auf gummi gefangen hast solltest du dich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen . bilder wist du auch keine finden im net da jeder wels angler nie öffendlich zugeben würde solche als köderfisch her zu nehmen . ich selbst habe schon gesehen das ein sehr bekannter wels angler einen wels von 1,2 m als köderfisch verwendet hat und es keine 5 minuten dauerte bis zum biß eines großen von ca. 2,1 m . wenn du mal in spanien auf wels fischen würdest könnest du dir selbst ein genaues urteil darüber bilden . da brauchst du auch nicht aus dem holen bauch herraus etwas erzählen was du selbst nicht beweisen kannst


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ja möglich wäre es schon das ein 250cm Wels einen 120cm Wels frisst aber glaub ich nicht dran weil 1. nichts gefunden und 2. keine Kannibalen...... und Zander sind auch keine Kannibalen es kann zwar mal vorkommen aber in der Regel nicht!!!!



Also ersteinmal etwas zu Deiner tollen Aussage "Welse sind keine Kanibalen" (allein das zeugt schon von Deinem groooooßen Wissen) !|supergri

Quelle Wikipedia 



> "Bei Nahrungsmangel kommt es unter dem Welsnachwuchs zu Kannibalismus, der sich bei anhaltendem Mangel verstärkt."



Selbst kleinste Welse sind Kanibalen....da werden die Großen sicher später "enthaltsam" sein, oder ? |bla:

Heute abend dann mehr...zuviele "Zanderxyz" in einem Thread und an einem Tag sind mir einfach nicht ganz geheuer ! |supergri


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



wallerangler schrieb:


> da brauchst du auch nicht aus dem holen bauch herraus etwas erzählen was du selbst nicht beweisen kannst



DANKE für die Unterstützung ! #6

Ist manchmal wirklich schwer, Leuten die etwas nicht glauben wollen näher zu bringen ! #d

Die Frage ist nur....warum wollen wir der Zanderfraktion eigentlich etwas näher bringen ?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Der beste Beweiß ist und bleibt...




Generationen von Albinowallern werden das gern bestätigen|rolleyes
So long, Reiner#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ist schön den Thread zuverfolgen.Mit nem bissl Popcorn und Cola/Bier ist es fast noch shcöner als im Kino zu hocken


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Erst mal kommt Ihr bitte alle wieder ein bisschen runter. Man kann auch diskutieren, ohne sich gegenseitig an die Wolle zu gehen.

Zur Sache.

Ob kleine Welse ein guter Köder für große sind, weiß ich nicht.

Ich weiß, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist, Arten als Köderfisch zu benutzen, die im jeweiligen Bundesland einem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß unterliegen. Also verbietet sich der Wels als Köder in diesen Bundesländern schon mal von selbst.

Ich weiß, dass Fische keine menschlichen Moralmaßstäbe haben. Ich weiß weiter, das es bei brutpflegenden Arten eine Beißhemmung gegenüber der eigenen Brut gibt. Ich weiß auch, dass diese Beißhemmung nach der Brutpflege verloren geht und durchaus Jungfische der eigenen Art gefressen werden. Das ist aber kein Geheimnis.

Ich weiß weiter, dass ein grundsätzliches Entnahmegebot, grade beim Wels durchaus sinnhaft sein kann. Es kommt halt auf das Gewässer an, ob es aus hegerischen Gründen  notwendig ist. Wenn, dann verbietet sich das zurücksetzen kleiner Welse von selbst, da ansonsten der hegerische Ansatz ad absurdum geführt wird. Ob da eine Verwendung für den Wels gegeben ist, spielt gar keine Rolle, weil der hegerische Ansatz alleine ein ausreichender und vernünftiger Grund ist.

Was nun übrig bleibt, ist die Frage nach 1,20er Welsen als Köder für Große. Das scheint mir etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen das anzuzweifeln. 
Wieso auch ? Woher soll ich wissen, ob irgendwo irgendjemand solche " Köderfische " anbietet und wie der Erfolg ist ? Ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass ein Großwels auch mit solcher Beute fertig wird.
Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, mit welcher Montage solche Köder angeboten werden.


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

So ein Beweiß hättest du mir bringen sollen dann hätte ich dir auch geglaubt, das Welse keine Kannibalen sind stimmt nicht habe ich grade entdeckt und ich bin auch nicht zu stolz das zu zu geben ich informiere mich wenigstens!!! Also wäre es doch möglich aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber ein paar bekloppte gibt es immer wieder!!!

*Ernährung und Prädatoren*

 Der Wels frißt so gut wie alles, was er hinunterschlingen kann. Aufgespürt wird die Beute mit den Bartfäden, welche die elektrische Spannung der Nerven und Muskeln von Tieren sehr genau wahrnehmen. 

 


Ein kleiner Happen: Teichfrosch


Meist stehen Fische wie Rotfedern (_Scardinius erythrophthalamus_) und Döbel (_Leuciscus cephalus_) oder kleine bis große Krebse (_Malacostraca_), Frösche (_Anura_) und Schnecken (_Gastropoda_) auf der Speisekarte. Auch ist belegt, dass regelmäßig Wasservögel wie juvenile (noch nicht geschlechtsreife) Haubentaucher (_Podiceps cristatus_) sowie kleine und große Enten wie Stockenten (_Anas platyrhynchos_) gefressen werden. Selbst Bisamratten (_Ondatra zibethicus_) und kleinere Fischotter (_Lutra lutra_) werden durchaus verschlungen. Oft werden Welse als gefährliche Tiere dahingestellt und gesagt, dass sie Kinder beißen und verletzen würden, was allerdings nicht wahr ist. Aber es wurden bereits einige wenige kleine Hunde beim Trinken am See in der Dämmerung von der Leine gerissen und sogar gefressen. Jungtiere fressen Kleintiere wie Bachflohkrebse (_Gammarus pulex_) und kleinere, nicht zu schnelle Fische wie Schmerlen (_Cobitidae_). Ausgewachsene Welse haben keine natürlichen Prädatoren. *Jungtiere* sind vor allem durch Barsche (_Perciformes_) und Hechte (_Esox_) sowie *größere Artgenossen bedroht*. Zeigen sie sich am Tage in flachen Gewässern, kommen auch fischfressende Vögel wie der Graureiher (_Ardea cinerea_) an die jungen Welse heran.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist, Arten als Köderfisch zu benutzen, die im jeweiligen Bundesland einem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß unterliegen.




Hallo Ralle #h,


hättest du einen Link dazu? Ist für mich nicht uninteressant, weil das für mein Bundesland bedeuten würde, daß der Barsch (Mindestmaß 15cm - viel zu wenig) nicht als Köderfisch verwendet werden darf. Vielleicht kommt die Gelegenheit, wo ich jemanden dafür zur Sau machen kann. :q


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> So ein Beweiß hättest du mir bringen sollen dann hätte ich dir auch geglaubt, *das Welse keine Kannibalen sind stimmt nicht* habe ich grade entdeckt .


Wat denn nu???? Du machst einen, neben deinen Weißmachern, echt konfus:q
Sind es nu Kannibalen oder net?

@Ralle
Die Frage nach der Montage liegt nahe
LG, Reiner


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

@NICK A

Fragen über Fragen....und Ihr Beiden seid wirklich die Oberschlauen ! Also schlagt lieber noch ein paar Zander ab ! Vielleicht könnt Ihr aus deren Eingeweide ja auch die Zukunft lesen ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









naja nun hat herr schlau schlau wieder etwas in die runde geworfen...............#6


"Bei Nahrungsmangel kommt es unter dem Welsnachwuchs zu Kannibalismus, der sich bei anhaltendem Mangel verstärkt."Selbst kleinste Welse sind Kanibalen....da werden die Großen sicher später "enthaltsam" sein, oder ? |bla:


na mensch und in spanien und keine ahnung herrscht ja ein riesen großer nahrungsmangel!!!!!#q#q(deswegen wachsen die welse dort auch zu rekordfischen ab und der bestand ist enorm groß)

um jetzt nicht weiter um den heißen brei rum zu reden wenn du uns mit einem bild beweisen kannst oder einem kleinen videoclip wie so ein köder benutzt wird und dann auch fängt denn glauben wir dir!!!(aber anscheinend gibt es keine beweise???#t)
wenn es doch einige praktizieren diese sache dann wirds irgendjemand ja auch schon mal fotografiert haben-wenn nicht nehmt doch mal mit euren ausladscracks kontakt auf und bittet um ein bild?!

achso und bevor ich es vergesse gestern habe ich mit einem urtümlichen lockruf flipper in der müritz an mein boot gelockt und dann mit einem 18er haken mit maden bestückt gefangen!!!!(könnt ihr mir glauben ehrlich fotos gibts nicht!und wer mir nicht glaubt ist einfach nur dumm und intollerant-nicht wahr NICK!!!!!!!!!!!#q|supergri)


----------



## j4ni (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> So ein Beweiß hättest du mir bringen sollen dann hätte ich dir auch geglaubt, das Welse keine Kannibalen sind stimmt nicht habe ich grade entdeckt und ich bin auch nicht zu stolz das zu zu geben ich informiere mich wenigstens!!!



Sonst informier dich doch einfach das nächste Mal *bevor *du losschreist was du alles weißt....


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle #h,
> 
> 
> hättest du einen Link dazu? Ist für mich nicht uninteressant, weil das für mein Bundesland bedeuten würde, daß der Barsch (Mindestmaß 15cm - viel zu wenig) nicht als Köderfisch verwendet werden darf. Vielleicht kommt die Gelegenheit, wo ich jemanden dafür zur Sau machen kann. :q


 

Einen Link hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht, aber 

Landesfischereigesetz NRW
§ 42 Abs.I 1 a.)

Als Köderfische dürfen von allen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nur solche Fisch-, Neunaugen-,Krebs-,und Muschelarten verwendet werden, die nicht in den §§ 1 bis 3 der LFO genannt sind, also weder Schonzeit noch Mindestmaß haben, §8 Abs.II LFO

Gibts aber auch im Netzt für alle BL zu lesen, einfach mal danach Googeln.


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Dart schrieb:


> Wat denn nu???? Du machst einen, neben deinen Weißmachern, echt konfus:q
> Sind es nu Kannibalen oder net?
> 
> @Ralle
> ...




Habe ich doch vorhin gepostet wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..... Jungtiere werden öfters von größeren Artgenossen gefressen bei Nahrungsmangel, und keine 120cm Welse, aber es gibt bestimmt bekloppte die das probieren!!!

Und die Montage hätte ich auch mal gerne gesehen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

*So, nu is mal gut.
Der näxte der wieder einen andere in welcher Art und Weise auch immer hier als Deppen, Trottel, Bekloppten etc. hinstellt, kassiert die erste Verwarnung.

Und dabei ist völlig wurscht wie geschickt das versucht wird zu verklausulieren, wer angefangen oder wer schuld ist oder eben auch nicht.

Ab jetzt gibts hier sofort Verwarnungen, wenn sich jemand nicht am Riemen reisen kann.*​


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Das war echt nicht auf die Boardies bezogen..... Sorry wenn es falsch rüber kam!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Da war auch nicht auf Dein letztes Posting bezogen, sondern grundsätzlich.


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Aso, weil ich versuche immer sauber zu bleiben#6


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Hi ZanderKalle
Das war wohl eher auf meine beiden letzten Postings gemünzt.
Dafür entschuldige ich mich hier jetzt in aller Form.
Es ist halt auch nicht gerade gut, wenn jemand hartnäckig schreibt das er glaubt etwas zu wissen. 
Lassen wir es gut sein, Nick hat ja schon angekündigt, das er seine Aussagen belegen kann, und es hoffentlich auch macht.
In diesem Sinne bis denne, Reiner#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Okay dann lassen wir es dabei und warten einfach ab#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Das war auf gar kein bestimmtes Posting gemünzt, sondern schlicht auf den Umgangston insgesamt, der sich hier eingeschlichen hat.
Dulden wir nicht.
Punkt.


----------



## zesch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

wo es viele Waller gibt kommt das bestimmt vor, das sich ein Großer einen Kleinen schnappt, das mag sein, wissen tu ich es nicht.....

Die Waller die ich ausgenommen habe (3 Stück 90 / 1,50 / 1,60) hatten alle Rotaugen / Rotfedern im Magen, der 1,60`er sogar 3 gosse Rotaugen....

.....ein 80`er Zander hatte sogar im Winter einen mehr als handgrossen Artgenossen im Magen, was mich auch beim zweiten hinsehen sehr verwundert hatte....bei der Größe.......ja, wenn nichts anderes da war, zum fressen ????


Gruß

zesch


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Tach Leute! Hier geht ja was vor?! Also was zahlt ihr mir wenn ich euch Beweise, dass man Welse auf kleinere Artgenossen fangen kann? :m 
Wenn die Summe stimmt dann meinetwegen auch auf Schuhlöffel, Bannanen etc...

Grüße JK


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

also in der Literatur steht meistens, das Welse sich kleineren Artgenossen gegenüber friedlich verhalten solange genug Nahrung da ist. Und ich hab auch schon öfters unterwasserfotos gesehen wo mehrere stark unterschiedlich große Welse im gleichen Versteck gelegen haben. Aber wenn der große Wels richtig Kohldampf schiebt wird er unter garantie auch Artgenossen verspeisen. Als Köderfisch würd ich ihn (außer es sind wirklich richtig kleine bis 20cm) nicht verwenden da er einfach zu lecker schmeckt 

Die letzten Jahre gabs hier im Rhein kein Schonmaß so dass ich einige mitgenommen hab...wirklich köstlich geräuchert oder in der Pfanne.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Der gute, alte Spruch "sag niemals nie in der Biologie" passt sicher auch hier wieder. 
Nun hören wir evtl. mal auf den Wels zu "vermenschlichen" und schieben ihm die gute, alte Rolle als allesfressender Prädator wieder zu.
Glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass ein großer Wels/ Zander/ Hecht überlegt: "Huch, das ist ja ein Artgenosse - hier sind aber doch eigentlich genug andere Fische, da lass ich den weiterschwimmen?"

Das Leben im Wasser ist hart genug - da wird gefressen, was vor die Luke kommt. Egal ob es von der einen Sorte mehr oder weniger gibt...
Sicherlich spezialisieren sich einige Individuen auf bestimmte Beute- und Jagdstrategien, aber im Zweifelsfall wird genau das gefressen, was gerad vorm Maul rumpaddelt (siehe auch die Fussball-Bilder von Welsen).
Ein Bekannter von mir hat vor Jahren sogar mal fotografiert (!) wie ein Aal einen Aal frisst. DAS ist krass! |bigeyes


----------



## Gralf (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass ein großer Wels/ Zander/ Hecht überlegt: "Huch, das ist ja ein Artgenosse - hier sind aber doch eigentlich genug andere Fische, da lass ich den weiterschwimmen?"


 
Beweisen kann ich nichts. Nur glauben

Ich glaube, daß der kleine Zander von 40cm für den großen eine schwierige Beute ist. Die guten Sinnesorgane mit denen der Angreifer die Beute ortet signalisieren dem Opfer den herannahenden Räuber. Die stehen sich in der Beziehung mit gleicher Bewaffnung gegenüber.

Außerdem sind die kleinen Zander sehr flink. Also frisst man, was sich einfacher erbeuten lässt, wenn vorhanden.

Der tote oder verletzte Köderwels wäre ja eine einfache Beute, auch wenn er sonst nicht danach jagt.

Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das ich im Kunstköderbereich viele Hecht, Barsch, Weißfischdekore usw. finde. Aber Zander oder gar Wels? 

Vielleicht sind die Welswobbler ja zu unhandlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



> Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das ich im Kunstköderbereich viele Hecht, Barsch, Weißfischdekore usw. finde. Aber Zander oder gar Wels?


Zwar leicht OT, aber bei Kunstköderdekors sollte man dran denken dass damit zuerst Angler und erst dann vielleicht Fische gefangen werden sollen..
Ode randers gesagt: Es werden die Dekors und Farben produziert, die sich am leichtesten den Anglern verkaufen lassen, nicht unbedingt die fängigsten.

Von daher geht die Argumentation etwas ins Leere...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ich denke dass es keine ´Kunstköder im Wallerdesign gibt, ligt an der niedrigen Vermehrungsrate. Welse kommen als Großräuber naturgemäß seltener vor als andere Fische im Gewässer, dementsprechend selten kommen Klein-Welse einem Raubfisch vor die Linse.
Es ist also vermutlich selten der Fall dass Freund Esox (oder andere) gezielt nach Miniwelsen Ausschau halten, sondern sich bei der Jagd nach Plötzen, Barsche usw. orientieren. Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Babywaller nicht gefressen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



> Welse kommen als Großräuber naturgemäß seltener vor als andere Fische im Gewässer, dementsprechend selten kommen Klein-Welse einem Raubfisch vor die Linse.


Komm mal zu uns an den Neckar und hör die Wurm/Boilie/Pelletangler über die massenhaften kleinen Waller schimpfen..
Die gibts in allen Größen und nicht wenige..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Keine Kunstköder im Zander-Design? Wohl nur auf dem deutschen Markt, in USA etwa gibt es sowas durchaus...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWMLUCKY-LCRCP.html#

Eventuell weil hier keiner sich vorstellen kann den Zander als Köder zu nehmen? In den Staaten gibt es da weniger vorbehalte.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ich denke, wenn Zander auf Fischbrut gehen, dann ist es ihnen ziemlich egal, ob das kleine Zander, barsche, hechte oder Weissfische sind.

kleiner Fisch = Beute.

Es ist immer wieder erschütternd, wie wenig man über unsere heimischen Fischarten wirklich weiß und was belegt ist. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, die Biologen und Tierforscher interessieren sich einfach mehr für die bunten Tropenfische als für unsere heimischen Arten.


----------



## Arbun (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich denke dass es keine ´Kunstköder im Wallerdesign gibt, ligt an der niedrigen Vermehrungsrate. Welse kommen als Großräuber naturgemäß seltener vor als andere Fische im Gewässer, dementsprechend selten kommen Klein-Welse einem Raubfisch vor die Linse.
> Es ist also vermutlich selten der Fall dass Freund Esox (oder andere) gezielt nach Miniwelsen Ausschau halten, sondern sich bei der Jagd nach Plötzen, Barsche usw. orientieren. Das bedeutet nicht, dass der Babywaller nicht gefressen wird.



*Es gibt Kunstköder Welse!* Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung vom Wallerfang, aber ich hab folgendes mal gesehen (ist mir eingefallen)!



			
				Gerlinger Katalog 2008 schrieb:
			
		

> *Miniwels
> *Auch wenn es der größte Räuber unserer Gewässer ist,
> als Baby scheinen ihn alle Räuber sehr gern zu fressen.
> Da Sie besonders viele Bisse erwarten können, bekommen
> ...


Quelle:Gerlinger Katalog Beschreibung S.446


Gruß und Petri, Arbun


----------



## ZanderKalle (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ich bin zu der Meinung gekommen das das sein kann mit den 120cm Wels auf Große.... man weiß ja nie!!!!

Also ich weiß das Fische Töne unter Wasser abgeben jeder Fisch seine eigenen.... hab ich mal auf der Fisch und Fang CD gesehen, ob die sich damit verständigen können weiß man noch nicht!!!

Und in den USA angelt man ja Hauptsächlich auf Bass und nicht auf Walleye, und wie Thomas schon gesagt hat die designs sind Hauptsächlich für die Angler und nicht für die Fische..... eigentlich braucht man nur 2-3 Farben und man hat alles abgedeckt!!!

Und bei uns sind die Welse auch schon seit Jahren im Kommen und es werden immer mehr!!!


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Ich bin zu der Meinung gekommen das das sein kann mit den 120cm Wels auf Große....


Warum hast du dir gestern eigentlich die Finger wundgetippt, wenn du deine Argumente (Kannibalismus und Ködergrösse) mal so sang,-und klanglos wieder revidierst?|kopfkrat
Waren das gestern nur Schreibübungen?|bigeyes
Für das ganze Geplärre hätte es ja fast Verwarnungen gegeben...na wer weiß, vielleicht bekomme ich jetzt eine....werde ich mit leben können.
Mit den allerfreundlichsten Grüssen, in meine Heimatstadt Bochum.....Reiner|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Gralf schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das ich im Kunstköderbereich viele Hecht, Barsch, Weißfischdekore usw. finde. Aber Zander oder gar Wels?


Meinst Du ein Karpfen kennt Tutti-Frutti, Banane oder Käse-Schinken? Oder warum werden sonst solche Flavour auf den Markt gebracht?!?

|rolleyes


----------



## Gralf (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Gralf schrieb:


> Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen, das ich im Kunstköderbereich viele Hecht, Barsch, Weißfischdekore usw. finde. Aber Zander oder gar Wels?


 


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Meinst Du ein Karpfen kennt Tutti-Frutti, Banane oder Käse-Schinken? Oder warum werden sonst solche Flavour auf den Markt gebracht?!?
> 
> |rolleyes


 
|kopfkrat

Was meinst du denn damit? 

Das die fehlenden Welsimitate im Kunstköderbereich kein Indiz sind, daß kleine Welse ungeeignete Köder für Große sind?

Weil Aromen auf dem Markt sind, die der Karpfen...natürlicherweise nicht kennt?|kopfkrat

Ganz ehrlich. Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## ZanderKalle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Dart schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir gestern eigentlich die Finger wundgetippt, wenn du deine Argumente (Kannibalismus und Ködergrösse) mal so sang,-und klanglos wieder revidierst?|kopfkrat
> Waren das gestern nur Schreibübungen?|bigeyes
> Für das ganze Geplärre hätte es ja fast Verwarnungen gegeben...na wer weiß, vielleicht bekomme ich jetzt eine....werde ich mit leben können.
> Mit den allerfreundlichsten Grüssen, in meine Heimatstadt Bochum.....Reiner|wavey:



Mit den Kannibalismus hab ich ja nicht ganz unrecht, bei Nahrungsmangel kann es vorkommen!!!
Wie bei uns Menschen aber deshalb sind wir alle keine Kannibalen!!!
Und das mit dem das ich meine das es sein kann das so eine auf Wels angelt heißt ja nicht das ich meine das er damit auch fängt bzw. gut fängt!!!

Und das mit den Schreibübungen hättest du dir Sparen können, kein wunder das du bzw. ich fast eine Verwarnung gekriegt hätten #d


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Welse mit Welsen fangen käme mir nie in den Sinn (auch wenns funktionieren sollte).
Die Minis lass ich dahin, wohin sie gehören= Ins Wasser!
Ebro-Verhältnisse kenne ich nicht aber meine Brummer hatten am Tauwurmknödel oder am halben Aal immer ihr Spässchen!


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Sodala....mußte doch ein wenig suchen, bis ich die "geforderten Beweise" gefunden habe !

KLICK MICH

In diesem sehr umfassenden Thread (5 Seiten) wird AUSFÜHRLICH über das Pro und Contra diskutiert. 

Einige sind der Meinung, dass es doch "pervers" wäre mit Wallern auf Waller zu angeln (gut...in einem Wallerforum ist der Zielfisch nun mal eine heilige Kuh)...andere sehen den Waller als "normalen Köderfisch" an (tu ich übrigens auch).

Wenn man -wie an Teilen des Ebro teils immer noch erlaubt- einen lebenden KöFi hinhängt, dann ist es nach meiner Meinung ethisch irrelevant, ob dies ein 6-, 10-oder-mehr-kg-Karpfen ist, oder eben ein Waller !

Hier auch noch ein Bild von einem netten "Köderwaller" (schätze den mal auf etwa 70cm) ... KLICK MICH ... hier geht´s zum Bild

Sodala...und hier noch ein weiterer Thread in dem bestätigt wird, daß mit Wallern über 1m am Ebro gefischt wird 3. Beweis --> Klick mich ebenfalls.

Hoffe, daß dies reicht um die Z(ander)weifler zu überzeugen 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Mit den Kannibalismus hab ich ja nicht ganz unrecht, bei Nahrungsmangel kann es vorkommen!!!
> Wie bei uns Menschen aber deshalb sind wir alle keine Kannibalen!!!



Nochmal.....ich glaub kaum, daß es im Ebro NAHRUNGSMANGEL (!) gibt !!! Was da an Fischen rumschwimmt ist absolut irre !!!

Allein die Uuuuuuuuunmengen an Lauben sind unglaublich !|bigeyes

Und wenn ich Unmengen so schreibe, dann ist das auch so gemeint ! An 20m-tiefen-Stellen zeigte das Echolot zwischen 0 und 17m NUR SCHWARZ an ! Und ich rede hier nicht von "kleinen Wolken", sondern über Gebiete von mehreren 100-Metern voll von Lauben ! |bigeyes

Ich hab es da geschaft, mit nem normalen Senknetz (1m x 1m) mit einem Zug locker 80-100m Lauben rauszuziehen (vom Ufer aus)! Die Zander, Schwarzbarsche und Waller sind da nur so durch die Schwärme durchgeprescht, daß das Wasser förmlich gebrannt hat !

*--> Von Nahrungsmangel kann hier also definitiv nicht die Rede sein !*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Und das mit dem das ich meine das es sein kann das so eine auf Wels angelt heißt ja nicht das ich meine das er damit auch fängt bzw. gut fängt!!!



Wenn man mit Wels als Köder angelt bekommt man -wie ich bereits vorne geschrieben habe- weniger Bisse....wenn allerdings einer beisst, dann ist er immer über 2m !

Sowas könnte man dann auch "waidgerechtes Angeln" nennen...denn schließlich geht man den kleinen aus dem Weg


----------



## Nick_A (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @NICK A
> 
> ...
> um jetzt nicht weiter um den heißen brei rum zu reden wenn du uns mit einem bild beweisen kannst oder einem kleinen videoclip wie so ein köder benutzt wird und dann auch fängt denn glauben wir dir!!!(aber anscheinend gibt es keine beweise???#t)
> ...



Ich hoffe, daß Dir die Infos und auch das Bild ausreichen !|uhoh:

Und das nächste Mal bitte eine freundlichere Wortwahl   (gilt  auch für mich...warum lass ich mich auch provizieren ?)|kopfkrat


----------



## xBerndx (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

@ Nick_A: Bilder bzw. Forumsbeiträge sind leider Nichtmitgliedern des Waller-Forums nicht zugänglich!;+ und ich glaube kaum dass sich die Z-Fraktion extra da anmeldet

Mach es doch bitte öffentlich, wenn möglich, denn mich interessiert das auch!


----------



## Nick_A (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Hi Bernd #h

tut mir echt leid ... aber das Wallerforum gehört nicht mir und ich kann damit doch nicht deren Regeln aufstellen bzw. ändern. 

Wen´s interessiert muss sich halt dort anmelden (ist im Waller-Bereich wirklich ein sehr gutes Forum).

Aber ich stell mal das Bild hier ein ....


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Hi Nick
Fette Brummer
Kannst du noch ein paar Infos zur Montage rüberschieben?
Verankerte Boje mit Abreißleine oder eher vom Boot mit Heißluftballon als Pose?
Greetz Reiner#h
P.s. Sach jetzt net, ich soll mich im Wallerforum anmelden-
Das ist sicher super, aber eine Kurzbeschreibung von dir reicht völlig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Ich hab ne Sonderausgabe vom Rute und Rolle da ging es auch ums Wallerangeln,war so ein Special.......als die da schrieben das manche gerne mal mit 1m+ Waller auf die grossen gehen dachte ich auch,das isn druckfehler...aber ne da stand noch viel mehr zu^^und zum Thema Kannibalismus.....Jeder Raubfisch tut das...Eine Methode der Natur um den Bestand gleich zu halten...


----------



## xBerndx (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Bernd #h
> 
> tut mir echt leid ... aber das Wallerforum gehört nicht mir und *ich kann damit doch nicht deren Regeln aufstellen bzw. ändern.*
> 
> ...


 
Klaro, ich meinte ja nur das Bild |rolleyes, danke dafür!


----------



## Anduil (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

*Art und Funktion des Wallerholzes und unterschiedliche Tonfolge*

 *Mit Hilfe des Wallerholzes kann man in jedem Gewässer, in dem ein Wallerbestand existiert, oder vermutet wird, innerhalb kürzester Zeit Kontakt mit den großen Räubern bekommen. Beim gekonnten Eintauchen des Holzes ins Wasser, gehen starke Druckwellen Richtung Gewässergrund. Diese nimmt der Waller über seine Seitenlinie und das Webersche Organ war und beginnt sofort aktiv in unmittelbarer Nähe der Druckwellen nach deren Herkunft zu suchen. Jedoch verspürt der aufsteigende Wels in diesem Moment kein Hungergefühl, sondern will nur den Verursacher der Druckwellen verjagen, indem er ihn angreift. Diesen kurzen Moment, in dem der Wels den Köder ansaugt um ihn kurz darauf wieder auszuspucken, muss der Angler mit einem harten durchdringenden Anschlag beantworten. *

*Warum reagiert der Wels auf die Druckwellen des Holzes?*

  
*Druckwellen unter Wasser werden ohne Einsatz des Holzes von allen möglichen Dingen erzeugt, wie zum Beispiel Fischen, Steinen und anderen Hindernissen im Wasser. Der Waller orientiert sich hauptsächlich an diesen Reizen bei der Nahrungssuche in seinem Revier. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die erzeugten Druckwellen des Wallerholzes, einen fremden Wels im eigenen Revier imitieren, und der Revierhalter aufsteigt um den Eindringling durch Verbiss zu vertreiben.*


*(Quelle: *http://www.neckarwaller.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=90 

)

*also wenn man das so liest und davon ausgeht das der 1,2m Köder dort lebend angeboten wird (weiß net  ob es dort erlaubt ist), dann klingt das eigentlich net so verkehrt und sollte theoretisch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.*


----------



## Nick_A (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Nick
> Fette Brummer
> Kannst du noch ein paar Infos zur Montage rüberschieben?
> Verankerte Boje mit Abreißleine oder eher vom Boot mit Heißluftballon als Pose?
> ...



Hi Dart #h

hier ein ganz guter Artikel bei der Du auch den "Standardmontage" vom Uferangeln auf Waller gut sehen kannst ! KLICK MICH.

Auch in dem Artikel steht nochmals etwas zu "großen Welsen als Köder auf nooooooch größere Waller" :q :q


Apropos:

Ich will ja jetzt nicht unbedingt (na gut ein bisschen schon) nachtragend sein .... aber Beweise sind jetzt ja mehr als genug da !!! |kopfkrat

Warum meldet sich jetzt einer von der Zander-Nörglern nicht mehr und entschuldigt sich für die Frechheiten, die hier geschrieben wurden ! |krach:

--> Kein guter Stil, Jungs ! 

Da waren schon einige Sprüche dabei nach dem Motto "reden kann jeder, Laberbacke, etc." genau will ich jetzt aber nicht zitieren ! 

Also...ich warte ! 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Nicht schlecht..... hätte ich echt nicht gedacht:m

War ne Woche am Ballaton habe jede menge kleine Welse gefangen habe es sogar versucht mit nem Kleinen was zu fangen aber  hat sich leider nichts getan!!!


----------



## Nick_A (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: kleine Welse als Köder für größere*

Alles klaro....damit geklärt und bereinigt  :m


----------

